# Meater - differences in models?



## illini40 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello

Can someone please help me understand the key differences and considerations between the different Meater thermometer models?

Are they all WiFi?

Thank you!


----------



## jcoleman66 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi,

This link has a compare section right below the pics.  








						Shop MEATER® | Official US Store | Wireless Smart Meat Thermometer
					

Remove the guesswork from cooking with MEATER, the world's first wireless smart meat thermometer. Receive an alert on your phone when the food is ready! Shop the Original MEATER, Long Range Bluetooth MEATER Plus and WiFi Range 4-Probe MEATER Block.




					store-us.meater.com
				




I started with the original meater. The probe contains a bluetooth module to communicate with the app.  They came out with the  Meater+ which extends the bluetooth range.  The base has a bluetooth module in it. The base connects to the probe and communicates with the app.   I haven't used the meater block but from what I can see it has 4 probes with built in wifi repeater.  

With the MEATER and MEATER+ you can use an additional phone or tablet as a wifi repeater.  I do it this way.  

I use a tablet near the Meater+ to connect via bluetooth (app), then I can use my phone via wifi with app to connect to things.  Additionally, you can share a link to meater cloud and monitor via web browser.    

So meater probe in meat/smoker outside connected to Meater+ base connected to tablet. Then use phone via wifi to communicate and monitor further away.   I can be away from home and monitor things via app on phone.  May sound complicated but not.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Dec 26, 2020)

Here is a little more info.  

I have had a Meater/Meater+ since they came out. Have used for at least 40 cooks. I love the fact that there are no wires, nothing to get tangled up. However, I still on the fence with it. The meat probe seems to be spot on, the ambient I am not sure based on other probes used during the cook. Seems to be about 25 degrees off. Maybe this is due to the proximity to the meat and perhaps it is a cooler environment due to the meat sweating, dunno.

I started with the Meater probe when it came out and when they came out with the Meater+ you could order a new base so that you had better range. I still do not like the bluetooth range, it is terrible. That said you can get unlimted range using WIFI. Basically to do this I use an old tablet or cell phone to connect via bluetooth and keep it near the base. Probe outside in smoker and base attached to house door inside, with tablet near by. The tablet acts as a repeater. Once that connection is made i then can use my phone to connect via wifi and can monitor anywhere in the house. Also, once on WIFI can use app anywhere with cell signal to monitor.

If I want I can monitor the cook via web link share. https://cooks.cloud.meater.com/cook/...e-9285285aaf82


----------

